# Nwd! Nwd!



## keto (May 23, 2006)

[video=youtube;-rTcfKfXwqo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rTcfKfXwqo[/video]

New Warmoth day  I've been away all week on business, of course it arrived Monday the day I left....had to go get it at the post office this morning.


Tele, chambered, top routed, body contours, and shaved neck heel. Flame maple on alder, finish is TigerEye.






All black hardware


Tele Deluxe neck with locking Klusons


Bare Knuckle Warpigs (alnico). Going to run push-pulls on the volume pots for coil splitting. Pickups are to be mounted directly to the body, no surrounds.


Test fit the neck, it's not super tight but that's fine. Looks like I have my weekend project.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

very, very nice!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Bathroom scale weight is under 3.5 lbs, it's very light. 

Ferrules are in, mrs held the hair dryer while I pounded them in...no finish cracks.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice. I like the belly cut; it's just so much more comfortable that way plus shaving off a bit of weight.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2015)

can't wait to see 'er assembled.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool, enjoy putting it together and enjoy playing it.

And I always like that scene from the Jerk.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweet - love the contoured body and the figured top is stunning


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! Bonus points for the Jerk reference.

That's gorgeous Kent, I look forward to the final assembly too.
I'm a fan of black hardware myself and the grey spaghetti logo of the Deluxe neck.
I've been wondering about those BK pickups and will like to hear what you think of them.

Congrats on the bits and pieces, so far...


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

That's gorgeous. I love your choice of the black hardware. Perfect.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Holy, that's nice!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

All right, got back at it today.

I had to fill and re-drill the 2 outside bridge screw holes, they were slightly too close together. I filled with toothpicks and white glue, and it set for several days until I drilled it out today.



Took it downstairs to the soldering station and went to work. Push pull volume pots, for coil split on each pickup - my first time working with them, and I had some confusion as to how to wire it after looking at several diagrams. I dumbed it down for myself by looking at a diagram for one humbucker, one vol push pull, one tone, no switch then adapted to add the switch. Just worked better for my brain, for some reason.

Then I spent HOURS chasing a gremlin, where the neck pup worked but middle and bridge positions did not. I metered things, swapped out the bridge vol pot, scratched my head a lot. I had somehow attached 2 wires from the switch incorrectly into the guts as I later found out, just had to swap 2 wires at the switch and done.


The knobs I got from Warmoth wouldn't fit over the CTS tone pots (but were fine on the push-pull vol pots). Went digging in my old pedal building supplies and found suitable replacements (the squared edges, they have a white indicator line.


Installed the Graphtec saddles, bolted on the neck, strung it up and set the action and intonation. Last job was installing a strap on the straplocks. It's very light, including strap it comes in at a bathroom scale weight of 6.8 lbs.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

That is one Sweet Tele. The black hardware really sets it off. Did you do any fret levelling?


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice looking guitar...

Is that the bridge ground wire running into the pickup cavity?

If you don't want to drill a hole, I suggest running a thin strip of conductive copper tape from under the bridge and down into the pickup cavity and connect to ground inside the cavity.

PM me your address and I can mail you a bit of copper tape if you want to do that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Urko - no fret levelling as yet. The neck is too straight right now, so I have a bit of buzz....but it hasn't been strung up in a while so I'm letting it sit a couple days before I tweak.

drad, thank you for the offer. It is a ground wire, and I'm debating what to do about it....if you look at the 4th and 5th pics in the first post, you can see Warmoth put a recessed little spot by the bridge, but either it's not drilled thru or it's filled with finish.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

keto said:


> ...if you look at the 4th and 5th pics in the first post, you can see Warmoth put a recessed little spot by the bridge, but either it's not drilled thru or it's filled with finish.


I see the recess. Looks like it may be a hole drilled through to the control cavity - can you see where a hole breaks out into the cavity?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

